# Jackal Stone 2010



## jasion (Sep 16, 2010)

On September 13 began the biggest multinational special operations forces exercise „Jackal Stone 2010" held in Lithuania and Poland this year. The exercise involves over 1,1 thousand special operations forces troops from seven countries: Lithuania, Poland, USA, Latvia, Croatia, Romania, and Ukraine. The exercise is coordinated by leadership of the Special Operations Command Europe (SOCEUR). The exercise will end on September 27. The key purpose of „Jackal Stone 2010" is to concert actions for special operations by joint activities and to share experience gained during exercises and missions in Afghanistan.

Photos from Lithuania part 1:





















Lithuanian, Polish, and U.S. troops engage targets using a variety of assault-style weapons at the Kairiu Poligonas range in Klaipeda, Lithuania September 14, as part of the Jackal Stone 2010 exercise.


----------



## jasion (Sep 16, 2010)

Photos from Lithuania part 2:


----------



## Ravage (Sep 17, 2010)

PJs repelling from a Night Stalker MH-47.






> Pararescue men from 321st Special Tactics Squadron, Royal Air Force Mildenhall, England, wait for the MH-47 Chinook with the fast rope insertion extraction system in hand during the Jackal Stone 10 exercise Sept. 14.








> Pararescuemen from 321st Special Tactics Squadron glide down ropes while conducting Fast Rope Insertion Extraction System training at 21st Airbase Swidwin, Poland, during Jackal Stone 10 Exercise on Sept. 13. The squadron is stationed at Royal Air Force Base in Mildenhall, England. The squadron is participating in the multi-nation training that takes place once a year.








> Pararescuemen with the 321st Special Tactics Squadron based out of Royal Air Force Mildenhall, United Kingdom recertify their fast roping insertion extraction system and repelling during a training exercise at Jackal Stone 10 Exercise Sept. 14. The 321st STS provide a fast reaction, rapidly-deployable force capable of establishing and providing positive control of the air to ground interface during special operations or conventional missions.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 17, 2010)

> Pararescuemen from 321st Special Tactics Squadron conduct Fast Rope Insertion Extraction System training during Jackal Stone 10 mission at 21st Airbase Swidwin, Poland, on Sept. 13. The squadron is stationed at Royal Air Force Base in Mildenhall, England. The squadron is participating in the multi-nation training that takes place once a year.








> Two pararescue men from 321st Special Tactics Squadron, Royal Air Force Mildenhall, England, carry the fast rope insertion extraction system during the Jackal Stone 10 exercise Sept. 14.








> Pararescuemen from 321st Special Tactics Squadron glide down ropes while several members of conducting Fast Rope Insertion Extraction System training at 21st Airbase Swidwin, Poland during Jackal Stone 10 Exercise on Sept. 13. The squadron is stationed at Royal Air Force Base in Mildenhall, England. The squadron is participating in the multi-nation training that takes place once a year.








> Pararescuemen from 321st Special Tactics Squadron glide down ropes while several members of conducting Fast Rope Insertion Extraction System training at 21st Airbase Swidwin, Poland during Jackal Stone 10 Exercise on Sept. 13. The squadron is stationed at Royal Air Force Base in Mildenhall, England. The squadron is participating in the multi-nation training that takes place once a year.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 17, 2010)

> Members of the Lithuanian, Polish, and U.S. Special Operation Forces utilize Rigid-hulled Inflatable Boats to conduct Visit, Board, Search, and Seizure training conducted, Sept. 15, in Klaipeda, Lithuania, in preparation for the Jackal Stone 10 exercise. Jackal Stone 10, hosted by Poland and Lithuania this year, is an annual international special operations forces exercise held in Europe. Its objective is to enhance capabilities and interoperability amongst the participating special operations forces and as well as build mutual respect while sharing doctrinal concepts. The exercise, which is coordinated with U.S. Special Operations Command Europe, includes Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Croatia, Romania, and Ukraine participating in the exercise.








> Members of the Lithuanian, Polish, and U.S. Special Operation Forces conduct Visit, Board, Search, and Seizure training, Sept. 15, in Klaipeda, Lithuania, in preparation for the Jackal Stone 10 exercise. Jackal Stone 10, hosted by Poland and Lithuania this year, is an annual international special operations forces exercise held in Europe. Its objective is to enhance capabilities and interoperability amongst the participating special operations forces and as well as build mutual respect while sharing doctrinal concepts. The exercise, which is coordinated with U.S. Special Operations Command Europe, includes Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Croatia, Romania, and Ukraine participating in the exercise.








> Members of the Lithuanian, Polish, and U.S. Special Operation Forces utilize Rigid-hulled Inflatable Boats to conduct Visit, Board, Search, and Seizure training conducted, Sept. 15, in Klaipeda, Lithuania, in preparation for the Jackal Stone 10 exercise. Jackal Stone 10, hosted by Poland and Lithuania this year, is an annual international special operations forces exercise held in Europe. Its objective is to enhance capabilities and interoperability amongst the participating special operations forces and as well as build mutual respect while sharing doctrinal concepts. The exercise, which is coordinated with U.S. Special Operations Command Europe, includes Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Croatia, Romania, and Ukraine participating in the exercise.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 17, 2010)

> Members of the Lithuanian, Polish, and U.S. Special Operation Forces speed across Lithuanian waters in a Rigid-hulled Inflatable Boat in Klaipeda, Lithuania as preparation for the Jackal Stone 10 exercise. Jackal Stone 10, hosted by Poland and Lithuania this September, is an annual international special operations forces exercise held in Europe. Its objective is to enhance capabilities and interoperability amongst the participating special operations forces and as well as build mutual respect while sharing doctrinal concepts. The exercise, which is coordinated with U.S. Special Operations Command Europe, includes Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Croatia, Romania, and Ukraine participating in the exercise.








> Members of the Lithuanian, Polish, and U.S. Special Operation Forces conduct Visit, Board, Search, and Seizure training, Sept. 15, in Klaipeda, Lithuania, in preparation for the Jackal Stone 10 exercise. Jackal Stone 10, hosted by Poland and Lithuania this year, is an annual international special operations forces exercise held in Europe. Its objective is to enhance capabilities and interoperability amongst the participating special operations forces and as well as build mutual respect while sharing doctrinal concepts. The exercise, which is coordinated with U.S. Special Operations Command Europe, includes Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Croatia, Romania, and Ukraine participating in the exercise.








> Members of the Lithuanian, Polish, and U.S. Special Operation Forces utilize Rigid-hulled Inflatable Boats to conduct Visit, Board, Search, and Seizure training conducted, Sept. 15, in Klaipeda, Lithuania in preparation for the Jackal Stone 10 exercise. Jackal Stone 10, hosted by Poland and Lithuania this year, is an annual international special operations forces exercise held in Europe. Its objective is to enhance capabilities and interoperability amongst the participating special operations forces and as well as build mutual respect while sharing doctrinal concepts. The exercise, which is coordinated with U.S. Special Operations Command Europe, includes Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Croatia, Romania, and Ukraine participating in the exercise.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 17, 2010)

> Polish Special Operation Forces form a defensive perimeter after fast roping from a Lithuanian Mi-8 helicopter in Klaipeda, Lithuania. The training was part of the Jackal Stone 10 exercise, a multi-nation partnership building exercise designed to build Special Operations Forces capacity, interoperability, and the capabilities of current and future partner nations. Jackal Stone 10, hosted by Poland and Lithuania this year, is an annual international special operations forces (SOF) exercise held in Europe. Its objective is to enhance capabilities and interoperability amongst the participating special operations forces and as well as build mutual respect while sharing doctrinal concepts. The exercise, which is coordinated with U.S. Special Operations Command Europe, includes Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Croatia, Romania, and Ukraine participating in the exercise. (U.S. Army photo by Pfc. Christopher A. Calvert)


----------



## jasion (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is the link to the short movie about Jackal Stone 2010:
http://www.tvn24.pl/-1,1674379,0,1,jackal-stone-2010-polacy-ucza-sie-dowodzic-w-nato,wiadomosc.html
Source: TVN24.pl


----------



## Ravage (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice to see our guys doing work with THE BEST rotary-wing aviatiors on the planet.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 28, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/September/100928-04.html

SWINDIN, Poland (USASOC News Service, Sept. 28, 2010) – For the more than 1,100 participants attending the Jackal Stone 10 exercise, the first day rigors of deployment were significantly reduced. 

Upon arrival, coalition members were quickly in-processed, bussed to their barracks and treated to a hot meal at the dining facility. Later that night, they were able to clean up in one of the many portable showers and crawl into a bed complete with blankets and linen placed neatly on top.

All of this was made possible by four U.S. Army Soldiers who worked aggressively behind the scenes, without fanfare or hope of recognition – they were just doing their job.

Making it their personal goal to ensure delivery of the basic necessities military personnel often take for granted, Maj. Jeyanthan Jeyasingam, Sgt. 1st Class Jerry L. Dysick and Staff Sgt.  Derrick L. Reynolds from the 643rd Contingency Contracting Team out of Grafenwoehr, Germany and Staff Sgt. Carlet A. Clark, of the 411th Contracting Support Brigade out of Camp Humphreys, Korea, dealt directly with Polish and Lithuanian vendors to make sure the exercise ran smoothly.

Jackal Stone is an annual multi-national special operations forces exercise co-hosted this year by Poland and Lithuania and coordinated by U.S. Special Operations Command Europe. In addition, the exercise included participants from Croatia, Latvia, Romania and Ukraine.

Even though the exercise took place in September, the planning began nearly a year earlier when the contracting team was assigned to the exercise to solicit and award contracts for accommodation of personnel, food, missions, and life support amenities. 

During initial meetings with SOCEUR logistics planners, Jeyasingam discussed the legal parameters of awarding contracts to vendors based off what the command had identified for services. Once the planning started and the first meeting was over, Jeyasingam knew what had to be done in order to get each contract awarded.

 “We had our first meeting in early January with SOCEUR J-4 logistics planners,” Jeyasingam said. “At that time, we came up with our Contract Support Integration Plan, and this provided the baseline for all contracting actions put in place for the exercise.” 

According to Master Sgt. Greg Green, SOCEUR J-4 noncommissioned officer in charge, the relationship between the contracting team, also known as KOs, and the SOCEUR planners was critical to the logistical planning of the exercise.

“In that initial meeting with the contracting team, it is up to us to make sure they completely understand the Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force requirements,” Green said. “We plan for all the logistics of the CJSOTF and solicit for all the services we need through the contracting team.”

Green mentioned some of those “must have” services include rental cars, buses, dining facility support, Internet service, fuel, portable toilets and showers just to name a few. He also mentioned that the most important aspect of the KO’s duty is ensuring the legality of all the contracts that SOCEUR procures during the exercise.

“We have a great relationship because they keep us out of trouble and they let us know if we’re going over our budget,” Green said. “Although something we request may be legal, the KOs will let us know that we have only so much money and they will advise us whether we should or should not procure that service.”

The team has written about 16 contracts in both Poland and Lithuania to support the exercise, but the process was not instantaneous. They made sure that the contracts were in place weeks prior to the arrival of participants. 

“The contracts took a couple of months to award,” said Reynolds. “Between the two of us [Jeyasingam and Reynolds], we attended all of the planning meetings in Stuttgart, Lithuania and Poland, and I believe it paid off.”

The team was able to see the culmination of their hard work once they arrived to the exercise, with the portable showers, food and water already on site.

As the exercise neared its end, Jeyasingam’s contracting team still had work that needed to be completed.

 “Toward the end, our biggest role was to respond to last minute requirements and any other operational contracting support needs,” Jeyasingam said. 

As for Green, he is very complimentary of the foursome and he said he speaks on behalf of all the participants who arrived to Poland and Lithuania for Jackal Stone. 

“Everyone here had the basic necessities to enjoy their exercise ‘deployment,’ whether it was within the life support area or within the CJSOTF,” Green said. “But none of it would have been possible without the effort of the contracting team.”






> Maj. Jeyanthan Jeyasingam, left, contracting officer assigned to 643rd Contingency Contracting Team out of Grafenwoehr, Germany, and Polish Lt. Col. Miroslaw Krupa discusses contractual issues and concerns during their daily meeting held at the 21st Tactical Airbase in Swidwin, Poland as part of the Jackal Stone 10 exercise. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Shelia L. Sledge
> 13th Public Affairs Detachment )


----------



## jasion (Jan 2, 2012)

More Jackal Stone 2010 photos from polish aviation magazine: http://lotniczapolska.pl/JACKAL-STONE-2010:-komponent-lotniczy,15518?gallery=yes


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 5, 2012)

Sweet jeezus, gotta suck looking at all the cool-guy pics as a wannabe/neverbe.

So when are you two Polish wannabes gonna go GROM? 

Just sign the damn line already!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Great pics Ravage, and jaison!! Thanks.

RF 1


----------

